# "Windows XP Blue Screen of Death STOP Codes"



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

Disclimer: Guyz I've not written this ...........so don't thank me.........ok u can thank me for finding this     The source: *www.geekstogo.com/forum/Windows-XP-Blue-Screen-Death-STOP-Codes-t43519.html


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Nobody's gonna thank you for posting a 1 paragraph wonder!


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 9, 2008)

OMG wtf is that? At least format is properly..


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

Changed............ Firefox3 seems has a prob or its something wrong with me.......... all icons and everything is disabled.......


----------



## iMav (Aug 9, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79035


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2008)

formatted...............now only link....  



iMav said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79035



Hey dats preity much d same...............OK...........goobi........check both and if u think mine one is irrelevent .......delete d thrd............


----------



## goobimama (Aug 9, 2008)

Okay, iMav's post wins this round. Locking this one. Will delete in a while.


----------

